
Genius hid a Morse code message in song lyrics to prove Google was copying them - evo_9
https://bgr.com/2019/06/17/genius-vs-google-lyrics-results-on-search-copied-from-lyrics-site/
======
dpflan
Related HN post from yesterday:

>
> [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20194952](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20194952)

In particular this comment about "trap streets." >
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20195865](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20195865)

~~~
kbenson
99 Percent Invisible did a mini story on this[1], and touched on what happened
when people took that fake street (or in this case, town), and then actually
made something there and used that name.

1: [https://99percentinvisible.org/episode/mini-stories-
volume-2...](https://99percentinvisible.org/episode/mini-stories-volume-2/2/)

------
iamnotacrook
I haven't seen this much blatant copyright infringement since I Googled for
"book title pdf" or "album title torrent", or did similar on YouTube.

------
jandrese
Was Genius compensating the songwriters for the lyrics?

~~~
csixty4
Yes. The music industry went after them in 2014 and they've been paying
royalties since.

